# Are Computers Male or Female?



## crazybuoy (Jun 18, 2010)

A foreign language teacher was explaining to her class that, unlike their English counterparts, French nouns are grammatically designated as masculine or feminine.

Things like 'chalk' or 'pencil,' she described, would have a gender association although in English these words were neutral. Confused, one student raised his hand and asked, "What gender is a computer?"

The French teacher wasn't sure which gender it was, so she ivided the class into two groups and asked them to decide if a computer should be masculine or feminine. One group was comprised of the women in the class, and the other of men. Both groups were asked to give four reasons for their recommendation.

The group of women concluded that computers should be referred to in masculine gender because:
1. In order to get their attention, you have to turn them on.
2. They have a lot of data but are still clueless.
3. They are supposed to help you solve your problems, but half the time they ARE the problem.
4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that, if you had waited a little longer, you could have had a better model.

The men, on the other hand, decided that computers should definitely be referred to in the feminine gender because:
1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic.
2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else.
3. Even your smallest mistakes are stored in long-term memory for later retrieval.
4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your pay check on accessories.


----------



## dave54 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine is absolutly female it's an older Dell and i swear it's going thru it's change of life.

It used to get cranky about once a month, now it can be anytime!


----------



## sharonazamboni (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice!  Both the wife and I had a good laugh!


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 27, 2010)

2. They have a lot of data but are still clueless.

LOL!

Well, it takes us a while, but we eventually get there!


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## hitmark (Jul 26, 2010)

[h3]Problems at your end[/h3]
One of Microsoft's finest technicans was drafted and sent to boot camp. At the rifle range, he was given some instruction, a rifle, and bullets. He fired several shots at the target. The report came from the target area that all attempts had completely missed the target.

The technician looked at his rifle, and then at the target. He looked at the rifle again, and then at the target again. He put his finger over the end of the rifle barrel and squeezed the trigger with his other hand. The end of his finger was blown off, whereupon he yelled toward the target area, "It's leaving here just fine, the trouble must be at your end!"


----------

